# Online College?



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I know this may be a bit OT, but I thought someone here may be able to lend a hand. I am seriously considering going back to school, & am wondering about online schooling...how legit is it,which schools are good,where to begin,etc? As a mother of 3,it seems to be the best way to go about it,at this point.I have been looking into Penn Foster & the University of Phoenix so far. I am interested into getting into Wildlife/Forestry conservation,as one possibility. Any help/advice would be appriciated!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Kstornado11 said:


> I know this may be a bit OT, but I thought someone here may be able to lend a hand. I am seriously considering going back to school, & am wondering about online schooling...how legit is it,which schools are good,where to begin,etc? As a mother of 3,it seems to be the best way to go about it,at this point.I have been looking into Penn Foster & the University of Phoenix so far. I am interested into getting into Wildlife/Forestry conservation,as one possibility. Any help/advice would be appriciated!


Lots of schools have online options now. Look for a school that has a *regional* accreditation. Some say it matters, some say it doesn't. Best if you are going to spend the money to err on the safe side. If the school has a regional accreditation, ANYONE will accept the degree as "legit". The last time I checked, the U of Phoenix was NOT regionally accredited, though it was accredited in a different way. You'd have to check and see if that was still true. It may have changed. 
Also, look at schools that are KNOWN for what you want to do, especially if the field has a fairly small job pool as compared to numbers of applicants. I don't know if forestry does. One way to find that out is to talk to professors who teach in the field or department heads at various schools. Ask them how big their program is, and if it is heavily recruited. Ask how many graduates find work in the field. If they are good they should have some stats on that sort of thing. Also, talk to people who actually WORK in forestry, and ask what schools are generally considered good. 
Hope that helps,
Cindyc.

Cindyc.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

You might check with KU and other more local colleges they often offer online classes . Around here MSSU offers quite a few as well as televised classes
I personally would be more likely to spend the money on a class from a local college than some of the online schools which tend to be expensive and questionable.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

most colleges offer online classes now. especially 2 yr colleges. if you go for a 4 yr, you may have to take some classes on campus-i did it with 4 kids, the last yr as a single mom. it's possible to finish a degree even with kids-you just have to be dedicated to it. i already had a bs in business, went back for a bs in elem education, so now my schedule is in line with my kids' schedule, and the 3 youngest go to the school i teach at. i'd look at a local college first.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

When I was in AZ the local community college (among others I am sure) and the 3 state universities all had online options. The latter even had limited degree programs, as in graduate online exclusively.

Although it is not so common yet most schools see the need and are coming up to speed. I would strongly urge you to check with the schools in your area first as in state tuition is much lower than out of state or private colleges. You can still apply for federal financial aid/grants which is a big help. (can even order books online)

My MIL recently graduated from university of Phoenix and it did help her get a job. I think you should consider what your long term goals are. Some employers may look down upon obviously online degrees. A state university diploma does not indicate wheter course work was traditional or not.

Although I have no personal opinion the "not so traditional" privately owned colleges such as Devry, Univ of Phoenix etc. carry a stigma closely related to technical schools like ITT tech. If the cost is the same you may have more pride in some more "reputable" credentials. Offers of short term schooling to tempt you may not seem so tempting when on a resume.

If you got the smarts, go whole hog. It may take longer but you will be glad you did. You deserve it and the sense of pride will be twice as great as job potential. 

Imagine:two similar job candidates one graduated from state university, the other from heavily advertised university of Phoenix....as an employer what would you think?


----------



## katariana (Aug 30, 2007)

There are now a lot of institutions offering college degree online. Enrolling in an online school is better if you're really interested in going back to school.


----------

